# هل يمكن للقراصنة الوصول الى معلوماتك الشخصية على Facebook ؟



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يمكن للقراصنة الوصول الى معلوماتك الشخصية على Facebook ؟
 




قالت مجموعة تطلق على نفسها اسم " معجبي موقع 
Facebook 
" بانهم استطاعوا الوصول الى 

المعلومات الشخصية لمستخدمي موقع Facebook حتى انهم 

استطاعوا الوصول الى المعلومات الشخصية للمدير التنفيذي في 

الموقع Mark Zuckerberg .

وقد ذكر المنتدى الالكتروني للمعجبين بموقع Facebook انهم 

تمكنوا اليوم من اكتشاف ثغرة في الموقع تسمح لأي شخص برؤية 

البيانات الشخصية لجميع المشتركين في Facebook .

وأضاف ان المعلومات في الملفات الخاصة يمكن اختراقها حتى 

وان كانت مصرحة على انها معلومات مخفية او خاصة .

ولاثبات وجود الثغرة عمد المنتدى الى نشر البيانات الشخصية 

للمدير التنفيذي في Facebook ثم عاد و ازالها بعد ان ترك 

عليها عبارة "ازيلت بطلب من Facebook ".

وقد اكد Facebook بوجود الثغرة و قد قال انه استطاع اغلاقها 

وانه من غير المعقول ان بامكان اي مستخدم عادي اكتشاف الثغرة 

, حيث تمت عملية إستخدام إضافة متصفح Tamper Data 

لمتصف Firefox لتغير رقم عضوية ملف المخترق برقم العضوية

 الخاص بملف Mark Zuckerberg  الشخصي .

و قال المنتدى ان هذه العملية اجريت لتذكير مستخدمي 

Facebook بتقليل المعلومات الشخصية الحساسة التي 

يشاركونها مع الأصدقاء على صفحات Facebook او اي موقع 

اجتماعي اخر.





*
مجلة البوابة التقنية
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الرااائع جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه
مشكور كليمو لطرحه​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 سبتمبر 2009)

_*موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد *_
_*شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*_


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## M a r i a m (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 
ميرسي كليمو


----------



## ارووجة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي عالموضوع المهم


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح يا كليمو*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## my.savior (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يستررر
اكييد لغاية دلوقتى السايت ده مش متأمن 100 100
ميرسى كليمو ع الخبر
و ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## جيلان (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*مصيبة الفيس ده
بردوا كان فى موضوع  على ان لو اى مستخدم كنسل الاكونت بتاعه بتفضل بياناته موجودة
بس الى كاتب باينات مهمة ولا صور يستحمل فعلا
شكرا كليمو
خبر مهم جدا*


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

swety

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> _*موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد *_
> _*شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*_





Dr Fakhry

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2009)

M a r i a m

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## yousteka (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم فعلا وخطير

مررررسي استاذي​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مع الأسف مافي شيء بالأيام هاي فيه أمان

ميرسي الك عزيزي كليمو الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

my.savior

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان
شكرا  زميلتي لمرورك

ولردك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

fouad78

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا كليمو على الخبر ده
فعلا الفيس ده مشكله
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Tota Christ

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## vetaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياريت حقيقى الكل ينتبه*
*حتى لو مكنتش الثغرة دى حصلت*
*وانا مش بشجع اساسا اللى بيحطوا صورهم*

*يلا ربنا يحمى شعبه*
*ميرسى يا كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير علي الخبر والموضوع


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

abokaf2020

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

Dr.Lilian

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white rose (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومة مهمة كتير كليمو

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

وايت روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

